# Biloxi Mississippi on Thursday night



## mirage2521 (Apr 22, 2009)

I was driving down highway 90 from Gulfport to Biloxi a few hours ago and in spite of the wind tonight I counted 17 giggers wading along the beach. The gigging must be awsome over here. Anyone have experience?


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Never been over there but with rain and the wind we've had (and Miss) I would guess the were chasein Frogs ( or just killin time )


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

must be campers, aint no flounder over there. :letsdrink


----------



## jvalhenson (May 14, 2008)

at times it can be really good and at times it came terrible but mostly its just average....5 to 15 a night i would say is the broad average for wading the beach...biggest problem is just what you said....17 from Gulfport to Biloxi....on a night when conditions are right it is very hard to find a decent spot that is not convered up with people....and you can forget courtesy out there as people will see you floundering, go about 50 feet past you and walk in right in front of you cutting you off.....thats when you just pick up the pace and return the favor and get right back in front of them.


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

If youdon't mindgigging/eating flounders with red sores all over them head to Mississippi.


----------



## sydbrn329 (Feb 4, 2009)

what the heck is the deal with that? i went fishing in gulfport harbor and caught a few nice flounder. but two of them were covered with open pink sores on the underside. i wouldn't even handle them to get my jig out. i just cut my line. it was disgusting.


----------



## gig head (Apr 26, 2009)

:blownaway now I gigged in Pascagoula an no sores on fish so I don't know whats up with that.......


----------



## jvalhenson (May 14, 2008)

that is def a new on me...i have been living and gigging here my entire life and have caught and gigged thousands of flounder and have never seen any that had any sores like that. saw them with marks where thigns have taken bites and stuff and proba few that had some kind of unidentifiable marks but never any percentage of them like that. also just asked my grandpa about this and in 70 years of making his living on the water here he has never heard of this either.


----------



## STICK MAN 22 (May 4, 2009)

i live in Ocean Springs and go a few nights a week, either on the beach here or to Horn Island. never seen a flounder with pink sores and i have gigged plenty of them. 37 the other night.


----------



## mirage2521 (Apr 22, 2009)

> *STICK MAN 22 (5/19/2009)*i live in Ocean Springs and go a few nights a week, either on the beach here or to Horn Island. never seen a flounder with pink sores and i have gigged plenty of them. 37 the other night.


Do you wade or boat?


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

We used to do alright gigging and wading when i was a kid in Bay St. Louis, Mississippi. I miss the wading way with the old Coleman lanterns, it sure was alot of fun.


----------



## missing home san diego (May 22, 2009)

Can you tell me what exactly flounder gigging is? Are actually gigging with a gig or are you using a pole? I would like to know is I could try it while I am down in Biloxi this week


----------



## BentStraight (Dec 27, 2008)

I grew up in Gautier and the wading style of floundering is a popular local pastime. Mississippi Sound is shallow with good wading all over. I saw your post about "surf fishing" in Biloxi and I guess you figured out there is no surf! I have never seen flounder with sores, but, I don't doubt it, there is a lot of industry in Biloxi/Gulfport area.


----------



## saltfisher1 (Oct 8, 2007)

Before Ivan I went to the casinos and there were 3 guys nailing the flounder behind a couple of the casinos.


----------

